# Pure Paws Magic Sealer



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Does anyone use this product???? I would like to know if this is a leave in conditioner or a rinse out conditioner.
I would appreciate any help that is given.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Maybe Crystal would know? I'd love to hear a review on it too.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You need to rinse out this conditioner. It was developed to be used in conjunction with the Magic White Shampoo. In fact, it must be used with the Magic White Shampoo to seal in the fine layer of color the shampoo deposits on the hair. However, it is a phenomenal conditioner in itself and I have heard that some professional handlers as well as show breeders are experimenting with using it on certain Maltese coats as a conditioner with the Reconstructing Shampoo. When I used it on Jett, I felt like I did not need to use the Silk Cream along with it. But I personally have not tried it with either the Reconstructing Shampoo or Oatmeal Shampoo. I'll contact Ed with Pure Paws to see if he's heard more feed back. :thumbsup:

On a side note, I have discovered that even though the Oatmeal Shampoo & Conditioner are more conditioning then the Reconstructing Shampoo & Ultra Moisturizing Conditioner, for some reason it seems to work better on Yorkies who tend to have an oiler coat. Ed suggested I use it on Callie who was looking a bit stringy before the week was over. I had been experimenting with weaker dilution ratios, not using the Silk Cream, using the Brightening Shampoo, etc and have found the Oatmeal to be the best for Callie's coat.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you! I went to their web site and they did not have the information. They need to put this on the bottle. I used it with Ultra Brightening Shampoo so do I need to buy magic white shampoo?

I love, love, love, their Oatmeal and Aloe Vera Spray. It seem to work really well and I love the scent. Rylee smells so good after I use it on her.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Deborah said:


> Thank you! I went to their web site and they did not have the information. They need to put this on the bottle. I used it with Ultra Brightening Shampoo so do I need to buy magic white shampoo?
> 
> I love, love, love, their Oatmeal and Aloe Vera Spray. It seem to work really well and I love the scent. Rylee smells so good after I use it on her.


I've spoken with them about improving their packaging. If you go to my website, you will see that it does say that they need to be used in conjunction with each other.

The Brightening Shampoo has no conditioners in it at all and should be used as the first bath, followed by either the Reconstructing Shampoo or the Oatmeal & Aloe Vera Shampoo. As for which conditioner you want to use, it's up to you and Rylee's hair. For more of a cottony coat or a coat with a bit of a curl/wave to it, the Oatmeal is recommended. Personally, I've not felt the need to use the Magic White Shampoo and I did a little review on it when it came out. I use the Brightening Shampoo as the first bath every 3rd or 4th groom and that's all we really need. The Brightening Shampoo also acts like a clarifier. Don't forget that all the PurePaws conditioners except the Magic Sealer are heat activated.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

I can tell you from experience that the White Magic shampoo and sealer work but you must be very careful with it!! The shampoo can turn the coat blue very easily!! I use it on show days just to get a little extra tint of white in JJ's hair. I use the all the other PP products on show days as well. Actually giving JJ 3 baths and 2 conditioner's on the days he is being shown. Hope this helps


----------



## brittdan (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry ,my message Is left too quick .I hope you have .My question is : How to do to remove the blue tint on the coat spoiled by " White magic intensifer Pure Paws" shampoing , I have a white show persian cat .Thanks a lot for your help . I 'm so desepeared.
Congratulations ! your dog is beautifull


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

wow, thanks for the detailed report! I need to try some new shampoos/conditioners.. this helps.


----------



## Leona (May 22, 2012)

*Products intro and procedures?*

Hi, members, I'm new in here so hope able to get some info products for my 13 yrs old Maltese. Cos I hv intention to get another Maltese also.
Currently my old baby is using C.C and #1 all systems products. I'm staying in hot country , Singapore. Anything to tak notes of? Recently she is diagnose w kidney and liver pro so coat turn yellowish n thinning. May I knw which products should I get from pure paws? I intend to change everything after watching the video frm pure paws so giv her the show quality coat, itz pure paws gd? Thank u.



Warmest regards,
Leona


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Deborah said:


> Does anyone use this product???? I would like to know if this is a leave in conditioner or a rinse out conditioner.
> I would appreciate any help that is given.


I LOVE these products. I've been using White Magic Shampoo for over a year now and I can honestly say it's the BEST whitening product on the market. I've tried all others and nothing makes Charlie white like WM. But as other said, one needs to be careful with mixing it with water. First few times Charlie's ears turned blueish, lol. He looked like an Easter Egg.
I just ordered The magic sealer, so thank you for this thread. I will use it according to instructions posted here.

I'm going to check out Crystal's site now...:aktion033:.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I bought this last Feb. from Crystal & finally tried it out a week ago. I used both the shampoo & the sealer, but could not tell any difference. I diluted it according to the directions and it was purple when it went on. It was sort of hard to rinse out the rinse but w/lots of water it finally rinsed. I can't tell any difference in the coat at all. It must depend on the coat itself as both of my dogs are white w/Lisi being more vanilla white than stark white. I used it a bit more concentrated on the feet, which tend to get dirty in Athens' grime. Maybe next time I will leave it on longer to see if there is a difference.


----------

